

Show HN: KingForADay – Reddit AMA's Meets Ethan Chat - andrewrlin
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/kingforaday-chat-new-king/id929006282

======
andrewrlin
KingForADay is a chat app I've been developing after being inspired by Reddit
AMA's and the Ethan chat app. The goal is to provide focused attention for a
single community member each day. New chats can be initiated with only that
member, but existing chats can persist.

Users can ask questions, share opinions, send pictures etc. Love to hear
feedback on the pre-release!

------
whatdoesthefox
What have you used for the backend?

~~~
andrewrlin
I used Parse.com as my backend.

------
olliemama
Sounds like it'll be a fun social board!

------
Jsarokin
haha -- this is a really clever concept. Good stuff.

~~~
andrewrlin
Thanks! Love to see ya on it!

